# Delta 1250 diet(modified ABCDE)



## noelcrane9 (Jun 14, 2003)

Has anybody ever tried this?

I'm doing this, but instead of 5 day bulking and 5 day cutting, I am thinking of doing 6 day bulking and 4 day cutting.  

Will this make a negative difference do you think?

Here's the link:

http://www.t-mag.com/html/59abcde.html

Let me know if you've heard of this or tried.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## P-funk (Jun 14, 2003)

The only problem I see with this is that it is not long enough in either phase of the diet to become anabolic.  I have tried something similiar, bulk 2 weeks, cut 2 weeks etc....You need to stay in calorie surpluss for longer than five days to get into a really anabolic state.  I would say try bulking for 5 weeks and then cutting for two and keep repeating that cycle, you may be suproised at your results.  Just make sure to keep the bulf clean so that when it comes to cutting for 2 weeks you wont have much fat to lose.


----------



## noelcrane9 (Jun 14, 2003)

Thanks for the reply.  In your bulking cycles, how many calories above maintainence did you eat?  And how did you come up with the number (there are so many methods, I'd love to hear yours)

Thanks again

Mike


----------



## P-funk (Jun 14, 2003)

read my journal 

Basically, when I finished cutting I started to up my cals slowly, about 300-500 a week until I started gaining about 1-1.5lbs per week and then I just kept them there until I went stale and wasn't gaining anymore.  Then I repeated that until I found a new caloric sent point for weight gain.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> I would say try bulking for 5 weeks and then cutting for two and keep repeating that cycle, you may be suproised at your results.



This is actually a good plan, however, i'd personally do at least 3 weeks of cutting cause you can get away with about 3-4 weeks of dieting before you reach any problems. In most people at least.

That is, of course, unless you're not a more advanced lifter. Someone starting out or in their first year can do quite nicely on a lengthy calorie controlled gaining phase. Or if they're quite fat and starting out lifting, they can do quite a lengthy diet phase and still drop fat and gain muscle.

Something Twin peak has been doing with success lately is shorter "mini" bulks and cuts for 2-4 weeks at a time. Personally, I have totally extracted the word "bulk" from my mental dictionary. I plan to do 4-6 weeks of calorie controlled gaining (0.5-1lb of weight gain a week on a small calorie surplus - maybe a bit larger if i start doing some nutrient partitioning tricks and activity i have planned) and then a short 4 week diet down to either strip any fat accumulated during the short gain, or if i have gained no fat in the short space of time gaining, to get a bit leaner overall.

Anyone advanced in lifting who has similar problems of "easy" fat gain with bulking should consider the same approach in my opinion.


----------



## noelcrane9 (Jun 16, 2003)

Since I am just starting out, I am going about 750 calories above maintenance, and I will do this on an off for a while.

But for my workout, I was thinking of doing the German Volume Training.  What are your thoughts of a beginner doing this?  I've heard you can put on some serious mass in the beginning, but I don't know if that was just hype or if it was true or not.

I did the Chest/Back part of it last night.  After doing those Chest Parallel Bar Dips, my chest was hurting pretty much.  Not too much more than a normal workout, but is this hurt mean that I gave my chest a good workout or should a good workout have NO pain?  Just wondering.  It's nothing bad or anything, just feels like it's been "worked."

Mike


----------

